# Hilfe!!! KLappmechanismus beim Rollenbügel...



## JonasH (22. September 2006)

Hallo ihr alle!

Gestern abend war ich kurz zum fischen, als ich bei nem lockeren wurf den Bügel zu klappte kanckte es einfach, erst nichts bei geacht doch dann stellte ich beim einkurbeln fest, das der Klappmechanismus nciht mehr funktionierte und der Bügel beim schnelleren Kurbeln von alleine auf ging, Habe die Rolle gerad einmal aufgebaut,

Nun lieben hier 2 kleine "draht" teile, ich denke diese sind notwendig für den KLappmechanismus, eines davon lag lose, 

Jetzt stehe ich vor einigen fragen, 

1. müsste das eigentlich "alles aus einem Guss" sein, also ist das
 gebrochen? 

2. Hat jemand evt nen Plan wie das wieder richtig muss? (es handelt sich um eine Cormoran AT 4S 10 )

Danke shconmal für Antworten, euer Jonas


----------



## Amerika1110 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Hilfe!!! KLappmechanismus beim Rollenbügel...*

Was Du da beschreibst, passiert leider des öfteren. Es ist die Bügelfeder gebrochen. Sie dafür verantwortlich, daß der Bügel nach dem Umklappen auf Spannung gehalten wird. Du kannst versuchen, eine originale beim Händler oder dem Kundendienst von Cormoran zu bekommen oder Dir aus Federstahl selbst eine zu bauen.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## JonasH (22. September 2006)

*AW: Hilfe!!! KLappmechanismus beim Rollenbügel...*

Gut alles klar dan nwerd ich mal schauen was sich machen lässt danke schonmal für die mega shcnelle Antwort!


----------



## Elbfischer3 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Hilfe!!! KLappmechanismus beim Rollenbügel...*

Leider allzu oft ein Problem von Billigrollen, was ich auch schon oft hatte. Gerade in jüngeren Jahren wenn man kein eigenes Geld verdient ist dieses Thema echt nervig. Ansonsten rate ich nur eins: Gute und leider auch teurere Rollen sind weitaus weniger dafür anfällig, dass die Feder bricht, da dort auch anderes Material verwendet wird. Es muss zwar nicht immer das teuerste sein, aber gutes Material hat seinen Preis. 

Wegen der gebrochenen Bügelfeder kannst Du wie schon von Amerika gesagt am besten mal beim Händler vorbeischaun, wenns geht gleich mit Rolle in der Hand.#6


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. September 2006)

*AW: Hilfe!!! KLappmechanismus beim Rollenbügel...*

Es gibt auch Rollen, wo 2 kleine Drahtteile richtig ist!
Wenn das eine eine schrauben-druckfeder (ähnlich wie in nem Kugelschreiber) ist und das andere ein Häkchen, dann gehört das Häkchen in die schraubenfeder gesteckt und eingebaut. 
Wenn das eine teil nicht nach schraubenfeder aussieht, dann ist was kaputt.

Mit nem Foto könnte man das besser erkennen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## hsobolewski (24. September 2006)

*AW: Hilfe!!! KLappmechanismus beim Rollenbügel...*

Der Tip zum Händler zu gehen ist auch schon deswegen nicht schlecht weil der sehr oft ältere Rollen hat zum ausschlachten und mit ein wenig Glück passt dann eine Feder von einer ganz anderen Rolle.


----------



## JonasH (24. September 2006)

*AW: Hilfe!!! KLappmechanismus beim Rollenbügel...*

@ Geraetefetischist, Foto geht leider gerade nciht da mein PC etwas gegen meine Digicam hat (oder umgekehrt) Aber wie du es beschrieben hast ist es nicht.

Aber mal allgemein, ist das nciht irgendwie auch ein verschleißteil??? Also ich fische die Rolle seit 2 Jahren und zwar eigentliuch bei jedem Angelausflug, in den Bächen die ich hier bfische komme dazu auch noch viele Auswürfe. Also auf Billigmaterial will ich das mal nciht zurückführen jetzt...


----------



## Elbfischer3 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Hilfe!!! KLappmechanismus beim Rollenbügel...*

Die Rollenserie von Cormoran hatte ich auch und die Federn sind dort wirklich sehr dünn und auch zerbrechlich (Schon 2x in 3 1/2 Jahren), im gegensatz zu meiner Mitchell Fullrunner Pro, die läuft und läuft..


----------



## SuperMario (25. September 2006)

*AW: Hilfe!!! KLappmechanismus beim Rollenbügel...*

Hallo Jonas,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem auch schon ein paar Mal |uhoh: . Hat auch nichts mit Billigrollen zu tun - ist nunmal ein oft beanspruchtes Teil, gerade beim Spinnangeln.

Schicke deine kaputte Feder mit einem kleinen Text und der Bezeichnung deiner Rolle an die DAIWA-Cormoran GmbH (die genaue Adresse müsste auf deren Internesteite stehen). Am besten legst du gleich 3,50 Euro in Briefmarken bei, dann solltest du innerhalb weniger Tage eine neue Feder bekommen.

Hat bei mir bis jetzt immer super funktioniert #6 .


----------



## JonasH (26. September 2006)

*AW: Hilfe!!! KLappmechanismus beim Rollenbügel...*

Hey, danke für den Tipp, das werde ich sofort machen! Spart den Weg zum Händler


----------

